

UK Internet Filter Blocks VPNs, Australia to Follow Soon? - alan_cx
http://torrentfreak.com/uk-internet-filter-blocks-vpns-australia-to-follow-soon-130905/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29

======
frank_boyd
Going further down, on the slippery slope...

